# Drag Radials



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello guys, i just bought my gto a few months ago. i am planning to get some gears, now my question is........what tires should i get ? Nitto 555R are good or what ? how about mickiethompsons. Thank You


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The nitto tires are great on the street, but at the track I can rarely get traction with them. If I were you I would get Mickey Thompson et streets and some drag bags so you can fit a 275/40/17, I have also heard the BFG drag radial is good as well.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

*tire*

well i just got nitto 555r tires 275/40/17 will they rub hope not? i like how they look and fill really soft.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

Mickey Thompson's are a better tire, but harder to find.


----------

